# Painting block wall with alkaline deposits?



## tonto (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a job to re-paint over a concrete block retaining wall about five feet tall holding back a large hill behind it. Each time I do, a white powdery-like deposit bleeds through in spots just several days after painting. It appears to be an alkaline deposit. Is there any surface coating I could apply to stop the white deposits from bleeding through. Sealing the inside of the block wall surface is not feasible.
Ron Matson 
[email protected]


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

That is efflorescense - and it appears there is a pressure forcing it through - you have to remove it with an acid. But other than that I don't what else you can do - it will keep coming through as long as there is a positive pressure. There are some things in life that can't be painted.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

